# 2k Imperial Fists Crusade Era (Offensive)



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is kind of a the opposite to what the Imperial Fists were known for, it's basically an offensive force siegeforce. 

I was looking at the way they acted during the crusade era, there was little on it but there was an extract from the Index Astartes which kind of generally outlined them.

_"Initially, the Imperial Fists were an inflexible formation; each Company had an identical organisation and Company Commanders tended to be unimaginative. Overall planning was excellent, however, and this, coupled with the unshakeable determination of the individual Fists, made them an excellent assault formation against static defenses. Throughout the Great Crusade, the Imperial Fists would be held in reserve waiting while other Legions pinned the enemy in position and identified the keystone of their defence. Inevitably, that position would then be shattered by the Fists. They were equally valuable when resolutely blocking, and often totally defeated enemy breakthroughs. The Legion had a willingness to fight until they won which few opponents could match. Rogal Dorn led from the front, a tireless warrior who, having set the strategy for a battle, would unerringly place himself in the most critical engagements. 
In the immediate aftermath of the Heresy, the Imperial Fists became noticeably fiercer in their approach - attacking with virtually no reconnaissance and fighting on when a tactical withdrawal would have been wiser."
(3rd Edition Index Astartes Imperial Fists)_

So here's the list I drew up with that in mind.

*HQ*

Legion Champion - Master Crafted Charnabal Sabre / Combat shield / Artificer armour - 110

Seige Breaker - 95


*Elite*

Techmarine - 45

Apothecary - 45


*Troops*

Breacher Squad (20) - Power fist / Melta gun (x4) / Nunio-vox / Legion Vexilla - 425

Tactical Squad (10) - Rhino - Extra armour 195

Tactical Squad (10) - Rhino - Extra armour 195


*Heavy Support*
Spartan Assault Tank - Flare shield / auxiliary drive - 325

Heavy Support Squad (10) - Autocannon (x10) - 285

Basilisk Artillery Squadron (2) - 280


*Total - 2000*


----------

